# Soldiers from the Battle of Mogadishu 1993



## Gypsy (Oct 3, 2009)

Lest we forget.  I've listed the men who died, their action and the medal(s)received.  

Source is here.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Mogadishu_(1993)

My thoughts are with all.


John 15:13 "Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends" ...


*1st SFOD-D *

MSG Gary Gordon Killed defending the crew of Super Six-Four Medal of Honor

SFC Randy Shughart Killed defending the crew of Super Six-Four Medal of Honor 

SSG Daniel Busch Crashed on Super Six-One, died from wounds received defending the downed crew Silver Star 

SFC Earl Fillmore Killed moving to the first crash site Silver Star 

SFC Matt Rierson Killed on October 6, 1993 by a mortar which landed just outside the hangar Silver Star

MSG Tim "Griz" Martin Died from wounds received on the Lost Convoy Silver Star and Purple Heart.


*3rd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment *

CPL Jamie Smith Died of wounds with the pinned-down force around crash site one Bronze Star with Valor Device and Oak leaf cluster, Purple Heart 

SPC James Cavaco Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device 

SGT Casey Joyce Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device 

PFC Richard "Alphabet" Kowalewski Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device 

SGT Dominick Pilla Killed on Struecker's convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device

SGT Lorenzo Ruiz Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device 


*160th SOAR (Nightstalkers) *

SSG William Cleveland Crew chief on Super Six-Four-killed Silver Star, Bronze Star, Air Medal with Valor Device 

SSG Thomas Field Crew chief on Super Six-Four-killed Silver Star, Bronze Star, Air Medal with Valor Device 

CW4 Raymond Frank Copilot of Super Six-Four-killed Silver Star, Air Medal with Valor Device 

CW3 Clifton "Elvis" Wolcott Pilot of Super Six-One and died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross, Bronze Star, Air Medal with Valor Device 

CW2 Donovan "Bull" Briley Copilot of Super Six-One and died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross, Bronze Star, Air Medal with Valor Device 


*2nd Battalion 14th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade 10th Mountain Division*

SGT Cornell Houston Killed on the rescue convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, de Fleury Medal 

PFC James Martin Killed on the rescue convoy Purple Heart


----------



## 0699 (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP Warriors.

Thank you.


----------



## BLACKMags (Oct 3, 2009)

Rest In Peace Brothers, NSDQ !


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP.  You are not forgotten.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, brave warriors.  For your sacrifice, we are forever in your debt.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 3, 2009)

R.I.P.....

F.M.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 3, 2009)

Aidid's militia and the local fighters recieved a serious beating that day.

Rest in peace Warriors.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 3, 2009)

"On that fateful day"

Rest easy Warriors.  You have not been forgotten.  Your names are still etched in our minds and forever in the history of Special Operations.  We have not forgotten.


----------



## tova (Oct 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## lancero (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP.  You are not forgotten.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 5, 2009)

May they rest in peace. 


I just read this blog post written by Keni Thomas:



> A great day to be Alive
> Current mood: proud
> Category: Life
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 5, 2009)

Rest easy BROTHERS, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 5, 2009)

RIP warriors. You will always be remembered...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 5, 2009)

Everytime I read about those brave soldiers and airmen, it makes me even prouder to be an American.  Rest well in the Halls of Valhalla, Gentlemen.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 5, 2009)

Ex3 said:


> May they rest in peace.
> 
> 
> I just read this blog post written by Keni Thomas:



Thank you for sharing, Ex.

LL


----------



## dknob (Nov 1, 2009)

On a side note.. the movie did no justice to the two 10th MTN KIAs... They might not even have been included in the ending credits from what I remember. Ty for mentioning!


6 Delta KIA... 
Nothing to take away from my fellow fallen Rangers and the brave Night Stalkers. But I can't imagine how hard 6 KIA must have hit that tiny unit. And im sure there were some  were wounded severly to where they could no longer serve... that's like half a goddamn Troop.


RIP Warriors.


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2009)

We will remember them...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 1, 2009)

Rest easy Warriors!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope to see you guys at the final ORP.  Farewell.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 1, 2009)

Great post Ex3 !

We will never forget.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder Gypsy...

RIP to the Warriors...your sacrifice will be remembered always....


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 2, 2009)

TY Gypsy.... 

Tommy, I miss you brother... really alot..... GO GREYHOUNDS
Steve


----------



## TheSiatonist (Nov 2, 2009)

RIP, Warriors.



Those last few lines from Keni's blog actually brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 2, 2009)

RIP. Salute.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Rest in peace


----------



## 1/75thBatboy (Nov 8, 2009)

RIP brave souls.  Thanks Gypsy.


----------

